# Antena Cable Problems, Can anyone Help?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

At Christmas time I got a XM Roady that I mostly use in my company van that I drive. I love the service but my first antenna cable broke in half, I then bought a new antenna and now the cable connection from the antenna to the receiver is going bad, is their any way to fix this problem without buying yet another antenna? I love the service but hate having to replace antennas every 3 or 4 months, would going to a home antenna fix this problem and would it work good on the dash of my van? I have tried using the car antenna this way and reception was not as good then when mounted on the outside of the van, would the indoor antenna mounted on the dash work better? Any suggestions?


----------

